# Most affordable skiffs?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

John boats are going to be the cheapest followed by Gheenoes. even thouugh both will get the job done they compramises for the money.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very hard to answer that question, affordable means different things to different people. 

If you're talking new, as firecat said jon boats are relatively inexpensive as are Gheenoe's. Either of them rigged out will run you anywhere from $3K-$6K for a basic hull, motor and trailer setup and can go twice that depending on what you add to them. 

The most interesting skiff I've seen recently is Ankona's new 15' model. At $2900 for a 100% fishable base model, its a lot of boat for the money and can also be fluffed up as much as you want from there, at a price of course. When I saw one at the factory a few weeks ago it was still in the prototype phase, but if I were in the market for a 14'-16' skiff this one would be on my short list for sure. I would contend that value per dollar its the best "new" boat deal out there right now. 

Back to your question though, it depends on what you want/need and are willing to spend. There are a lot of good values out there. I think the economy has placed some great deals on used boats right now too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> What are they best skiffs for your money?


Someone else's... ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Someone else's...


So true....all the fun, none of the work or expense... 

But, if you have to own your own, get the largest hull that will fit in your garage.
And a used boat in good condition with a new motor is the best bang for your buck.
It's already been scratched so that worry is already gone!


----------



## Santa_Gertrudis (Jul 26, 2009)

> > What are they best skiffs for your money?
> 
> 
> Someone else's...  ;D


This is true! ;D

The style of all the Ankona boats really catch my eye. The price is right too...

If at all possible, I would like to spend 12k or less completely rigged. I want to buy new if possible.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

The two best skiffs that I can think of in that price range are the Ankona Copperhead and Inshore Power Boats Inshore 16. 

Can't speak about the Copperhead, but my friend has the Inshore 16 and fishes Port O'Conner with it. He has front and rear casting deck, poling platform, and 25 Yammy Tiller. He says it jumps up on plane within a boat length, drafts around 7" (needs 12" or so to get up) and tops off around 30 with him and his gear on the boat. I haven't been on it, but it's a sweet rig. 

Also, there's Lagoon Boats, and you might possibly be able to pick up a Mitzi Tiller around that price.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to revise my statement....

The most affordable skiff is the one you build yourself! this way it's cheap and you get what you want. Then again I'm a gutten for punishment which explains me building a boat in the summer!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The best skiff for the money is the one that suits your needs at a fair price. You may want to look at different types of skiffs for Mosquito Lagoon vs the Keys vs Tampa Bay vs or even and inland waterway like the St. Johns. How many people are you going to normally fish with? How many max? Once you figure out all of the usage data then narrow down the types of skiffs based upon price.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a Copperhead and really like it. For 12 grand you can get the base model and add a few extras and have a great little boat. I really feel that I got alot of bang for the buck with my boat and have been very happy with the performance, looks and fishability.


----------



## patrick (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been researching a lot of the skiff makers around the area and found some pretty sweet deals at www.lagoonboats.com
Economy being what it is these days, most people don't have nearly enough to be able to get what they really want. Looking pretty hard at the Lagoon Sprint model. Seems to have almost everything I need for 9k brand new. A few add ons and you're in real good shape. The Sport model is a good setup for a few K more


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice looking boats... Good price on the package.
I would still take a look at the Ankona Copperhead
and their new and yet un-named offering first.
Good luck on your search.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice looking boats... Good price on the package.
> I would still take a look at the Ankona Copperhead
> and their new and yet *un-named *offering first.
> Good luck on your search.



Native SUV.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

> > Nice looking boats... Good price on the package.
> > I would still take a look at the Ankona Copperhead
> > and their new and yet *un-named *offering first.
> > Good luck on your search.
> ...



The Native SUV looks to be an awesome skiff for the money.


----------



## patrick (Jul 30, 2009)

> > > Nice looking boats... Good price on the package.
> > > I would still take a look at the Ankona Copperhead
> > > and their new and yet *un-named *offering first.
> > > Good luck on your search.
> ...



Been looking at the Ankona line a lot also. native SUV does look like a steal for the starting price, just needing something a little wider. Those extra few inches or so make a huge difference.


----------



## guitarfish (Jan 13, 2009)

Hhmm.......http://saltcreekboats.com/info_pricing.html 
Not afilliated...I'm building mine!


----------

